

Indiegogo: Ubuntu Edge - eande
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/ubuntu-edge?c=home

======
eande
I think a side effect of his campaign is that it will put Indiegogo into the
spotlight for crowdsource funding at least temporary. But this Ubuntu Edge
campaign itself seem to me is writing a new chapter on what is possible with
crowdsource funding when you hit a true market demand and when you ran a well
thought out campaign. My hope is they do deliver the to their best
capabilities and make this to a successful campaign.

------
mtgx
I understand why they put 128GB of flash storage in it, but that's very
expensive. Why aren't they offering at least a $600 32 GB version? This would
be the version for people who'd use it more as a smartphone than a PC (or not
at all).

~~~
eudoxus
The whole point of the ubuntu edge is to be bleeding edge (Punny). Their not
trying to target anything other then high end phone, and people who love the
absolute greatest. As they said, its the indy racing for phones, aka being
able to test the limits without trying to market to the masses

